

Show HN: PowerMockup - A Wireframing Add-in for PowerPoint - awulf
http://www.powermockup.com/

======
awulf
There are dozens of mockup/wireframe tools out there, so why did I decide to
add another one to the pile? First, it was a fun diversion from my main
project and second, I believe that using PowerPoint for mockup design has some
significant benefits:

\- It encourages managers, clients and other "non-techies" to take part in the
design process. PowerPoint is what they know and love and allows them to be an
integral part of the development process.

\- It's easy to embed mockups into Word documents (it's even possible to edit
mockups from within Word).

What do you think?

------
mihaelamj
It's a great idea. When compared to balsamiq's Flash version, PowerPoint seems
even a better choice. All mockups end up printed anyway, and it is the
managers who need them the most.

